# I bought my 21st outfit today!



## littlepickle (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm so excited! I had been looking at some dresses from Pinup Girl Clothing! - Retro Clothing, Retro Dresses, Rockabilly Clothing, Vintage Reproduction Clothing and More! but was struggling to decide and was facing a total cost of about $180+ to get whatever I chose to NZ after shipping + exchange rates. I didn't expect to find the perfect dress when out buying art supplies today!
Found this from the Hollywood Legends collection (which until then I didn't know existed!) at Kmart for $29! I also bought a pretty little hat (okay, I don't really know what you call these things. Are they fascinators? Whatever they are, I love them) for $10.
I adore them so much, I thought I would share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry about my hair, it is looking quite mussed from trying things on all day!


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 10, 2010)

suppperrrr cute!


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 10, 2010)

adorable


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 10, 2010)

pretty, but what is that in the backgroud?? that animal


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a nice dress, it really makes you look hourglass-y.


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_pretty, but what is that in the backgroud?? that animal_

 

lol thats a cat, i forgot the name of the breed ..


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 11, 2010)

Hehe he's just a tabby, my Mum thinks he looks like an Ocicat though. His name is Wesley, he's my very handsome 1 year old.
Thanks girls, I love this dress too


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 11, 2010)

Love you in the dress and love the bonus shot of your cat.


----------



## Melxo (Feb 11, 2010)

You look soo beautiful!! 

I love that dress!


----------



## fingie (Feb 11, 2010)

What a great find! It looks really nice on you


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 13, 2010)

It does look really great on you... I especially love the head piece with the color of your hair. Congrats on a great find and I hope you have a great 21st!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Makes my day coming home to lovely comments like these


----------

